# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Brewery and the Beast - Anyone gone?

## CompletelyNumb

https://www.breweryandthebeast.com/cities#calgary

Saw this mentioned on Reddit, looks like you get unlimited food samples like Costco, except it's real food made by real restaurants. And unlimited non-alcoholic drinks. And "8 drink coupons" for beer?

All for $150. 

Seems steep as hell. Curious if anyone here has been and had insights.

----------


## punguuu

I've gone to every one pre covid and the price for tickets was a bit over $100. The 3 hours to eat and drink is not long enough but you do get your fill of meat and beer.

I won't be going this year cuz of the big hike in cost of tickets.

----------

